# Shoud I reuse and throw away ?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like there may be mold growing on it. Most often caused from lack or venting, dryer or bathroom vent just blowing into the attic instead of being vented outside?


----------



## cprao (Oct 26, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Looks like there may be mold growing on it. Most often caused from lack or venting, dryer or bathroom vent just blowing into the attic instead of being vented outside?


Thank you !
There is no bathroom in this area but dryer and washer is there but dryer has a vent.

So what should I be doing now ? throw this out and buy new insulation ?


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

chuck it... 

how well is the attic space vented?? are there any black patches on the roofing material?? this would indicate insufficient venting


----------



## bikerpowell (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, it is no longer good. I see mold


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Throw it, could be mold with the washing machine and the warm, moist air rising between the grid: http://www.inspectapedia.com/sickhouse/FiberglassMold.htm

I see some air infiltration: http://www.finehomebuilding.com/PDF/Free/021105092.pdf

Gary


----------



## cprao (Oct 26, 2009)

GBR in WA said:


> Throw it, could be mold with the washing machine and the warm, moist air rising between the grid: http://www.inspectapedia.com/sickhouse/FiberglassMold.htm
> 
> I see some air infiltration: http://www.finehomebuilding.com/PDF/Free/021105092.pdf
> 
> Gary


Ok. Got it. Thank you. I will replace this with new insulation.

Also - I need to see how to ensure enough vent to the attic.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

look for a plastic vapor barrier under the insulation on the drywall ceiling below. If so, use the 300, if not- the 150: http://www.airvent.com/homeowner/products/intakeSoffit-specs.shtml

Gary


----------



## cprao (Oct 26, 2009)

GBR in WA said:


> look for a plastic vapor barrier under the insulation on the drywall ceiling below. If so, use the 300, if not- the 150: http://www.airvent.com/homeowner/products/intakeSoffit-specs.shtml
> 
> Gary


What is 300 ?

You mean to say - lay down vapor barrier on drywall then install insulation..?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

cprao said:


> What is 300 ?
> 
> You mean to say - lay down vapor barrier on drywall then install insulation..?


300 is the ratio of footprint to ventilation requirements.

Google Attic Ventilation and NFA requirements.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

My Post #8, just below the chart (in the link):

*THE SIMPLE MATHEMATICS OF A BALANCED RIDGE VENTILATION SYSTEM*


According to most building codes, you need 1 square foot of ventilation for every 150 square feet of attic floor space.
For new home construction that includes a vapor retarder, the minimum is 1 square foot of ventilation for every 300 square feet of attic floor space.
Gary


----------



## cprao (Oct 26, 2009)

GBR in WA said:


> My Post #8, just below the chart (in the link):
> 
> *THE SIMPLE MATHEMATICS OF A BALANCED RIDGE VENTILATION SYSTEM*
> 
> ...


Got it about attic floor space.

Regarding vapor retader - is it a paper kind of material ?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.energysavers.gov/your_home/insulation_airsealing/index.cfm/mytopic=11810

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/digests/bsd-106-understanding-vapor-barriers

Gary


----------



## cprao (Oct 26, 2009)

GBR in WA said:


> http://www.energysavers.gov/your_home/insulation_airsealing/index.cfm/mytopic=11810
> 
> http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/digests/bsd-106-understanding-vapor-barriers
> 
> Gary


Thank you. I will go over contents.


----------

